# Horse appraisal: How much would you pay for this mare?



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

These jumps are either 3'6 or 3'9.


----------



## Hlover (Apr 17, 2011)

He's a cutie and sounds great. Hmmm well the markets really down right now and but he has alot to offer he might have undesirable conformation to some people depending on their preference. How old is he? That can be a factor when thinking about a horses price. But a little more than what you payed for him is my guess like 5500 to 6000
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

She's a 15 year old mare, but since she's a Warmblood, they don't hit their prime til later. I guarantee she has 10 more years of solid usefullness left in her. The market here in Alberta for horses basically doesn't fluctuate


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

What breed is she? Is she registered? 
Is this her current weight in the photos?


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

She is half Hanoverian, half Paint, not registered, although we know her pedigree. The second and third photos are from last october, and all the rest are from this past week.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Warmbloods do not hit their prime till later. Like every other horse, their prime age is from 6-12. 
I personally would only pay maybe $6000 for her, even in AB. I'm just at work now and will give my full critique on her later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok thank you.


----------



## horseobsessed977 (Apr 13, 2011)

She sounds great and I wish she wasnt... then maybe I would be able to afford her . Im thinking 6,000-6,500. She's so pretty!! In some of the pics she looks a little overweight or something. If she's still like that, maybe try to get her down a few pounds. I've heard the best time to sell a horse is in the summer and autumn.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I think you need to step back and look at her a little more objectively.
Right now she looks very overweight and seems to be moving in an inverted frame under saddle. 

In a good market, her jumping ability *may *be able to get her 2.5-3k here.


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes, I agree she is still overweight. Keep in mind, though, that I bought her at the end of september weighing a whopping 1720 pounds. She now weighs 1280- she lost 500 or so pounds in less than 7 months. She's always been a big-barrelled horse, but she could definitely stand to lose another 100 or so lbs. The way she's being worked, I think it wouldn't be unreasonable to say she'll be at a very healthy weight by next september.

What exactly do you mean by an inverted frame under saddle? I haven't heard that term before.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Her jumping form is not ideal, she is "older" and looks like she could stand to use a few dressage lessons to learn how to carry herself properly. I'm wondering where she showed second level. 
She is cute, but I wouldn't pay more than $3500 for her on the high side.
As a side note, that pic of you jumping chain link made me cringe - very unsafe. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

I definitely agree that she is no longer Dressage material. She would have been shown in it a long time ago, and has since lost her carriage and some training. I'm considering having a dressage trainer do some part-time work on her, to see if maybe she can regain some more rideability.

While the chain link certainly looks unsafe, my mom was there and she rigged up the fencing so that, at the place where I was jumping, if Rizzo somehow got a leg hooked, the chain would slide completely out of the posts.


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

Very nice, not good photos for showing her off though. She's launching over the jump, make a spread or oxer to get a better bascule and try and get a focused photograph. Maybe a video of her doing a track would show us her jumping ability, so we could judge her better.

For a similar horse here, you'd be looking to pay about £3000, which is around $4000... Unless she was a seriously talented jumper, which she sounds as if she may be, but this can't be seen from the photos.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Even if the chain slid out of the posts, it would still get caught in her legs. It is unsafe. Period.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That chain jump really scared me. Just saying.

Around here, most people wouldn't pay $3000 for her. You can get a well-trained, schooled training level eventer for 5k around here, and those pictures definitely do not flatter her. Videos would help a lot in determining how she works.


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok, I understand where you guys are coming from. Thank you for the honest input. On Tuesday I'm planning on setting up an actual course (jumps 2'6-3'3 with a couple oxers and some combinations), so I'll film it and that will probably give a better sense of what she's like to ride. Right now, youtube's being unpleasant and not letting me upload videos, so hopefully I can fix that by then.


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

Hopefully this works :

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

Just a canter course over poles with a little crosspole.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Guys, calm down about the jump. Personally, it don't think it's the safest, but its her horse, and she should be able to jump whatever she wants. (I can see that topic completely taking over the thread, so I just thought I'd throw that in there  ) 

Around here, horses tend to go for way more than they're worth. People on the east coast are in fantasy land I think. Realisticly, however, I would say she's worth about 3,200 or so. But we shall see with the videos. She's definitely a cutie 

ETA: The video is on private.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hfl, I have always and will always point out unsafe things - and if the poster argues, I have no problem defending my point. I don't intend to let my little blurbs take over threads, but I have no qualms pointing out unsafe practices, and have solid arguments to back up my point. If everyone were allowed to do "whatever they want" because it's "their horse" then the world would be in a lot of trouble, and a lot more horses would end up hurt. 

Video is blocked, OP.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Is she still jumping 4' - 4'5 or is she just jumping up to 3'3 these days?

I mean that when she is moving she is not carrying herself properly. Instead of rounding her back over the jumps and in picture of you cantering her, she seems to have her neck up and be hollowing her back which is what I mean by inverted... if that makes sense?


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

JDI, I wasn't intenting to bash or offend you in any way, so hopefully you didn't take that the wrong way... I don't think it's very safe either, but I'm sure there's also plenty of things I do that other wouldn't consider safe. I've just seen plenty of threads where an OP askes a question, and it gets completely taken over by people saying something isn't safe. Not saying its wrong to tell people when something doesn't appear safe, just making a statement.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Can you upload the video to YouTube or unblock it on your fb?


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I would probably only pay "maybe" $2500 for a mare like this... 

She is getting older, is unregistered (so no breeding either, for me anyway), does not have the greatest conformation (is she hideous? No, but she is not ideal by any means, atleast for what I would want), and she would need to be taken back to the basics and reschooled ALOT to regain some focus and control even over a normal jumper course. From the photos, she has no self carriage, is hauling the rider around, and is simply launching herself over the jumps; she has take off spots at two different spots, and they are both really far away, creating a hollowed back and having to really stretch out to get over the jump rather than popping over neatly (the 'inverted frame' someone else mentioned). 

Talent or not, I just wouldn't pay a huge price for a horse like her, when I could get a younger horse (even unstarted), and start him myself for much less, and get exactly what I want.


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

I agree with the above poster about the inverted frame and based on some of the pictures she does seem to be lanching herself over the jumps and is not rating herself at all. She may at one point been a great jumper or dressage horse but horses can easily unlearn things and it seems to me she has. It would take some work to get her into an easy frame and that ideal extended trot you had talked about. 

Around here her price might be near $2000 or $3000 and nothing more. There are so many younger horses that are already in shape and looking for some work that most people wouldn't bother paying much for an older mare that doesn't even have papers. 

Otherwise I find her to be a cute mare that could easily live out her days as a first horse or young jumpers horse.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

It is impossible to really judge with those photos however she is jumping very long and hollow over the jumps,
I dont mind her being over weight slightly personally thats easily lost before selling her i would do ALOT of schooling in her even to get some kind of semblence of muscle and work back into her head, I do think you would be best off maybe finding a swap for something younger that you can mould yourself that is what i would do personally

If you are intent on selling her i would have alook around get some opinions on a guide price from those in the know then tack 500 or so on to that so when you get bargained down you will be getting your planned price not lower then what you wanted and buyer thinks there getting the best deal.

The Above is hugely common practice over here an dworks great :d


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

She sounds like she has a wonderful personality. (Note to the angry people - wonderful personality is a compliment.)



horsegirlmaddy said:


> I guarantee she has 10 more years of solid usefullness left in her.


If/when you advertise her, be very careful saying things like this. You might get yourself in a bind if you sell her with a guarantee.



Spastic_Dove said:


> I think you need to step back and look at her a little more objectively.





JustDressageIt said:


> Her jumping form is not ideal, she is "older" and looks like she could stand to use a few dressage lessons to learn how to carry herself properly. I'm wondering where she showed second level.
> She is cute, but I wouldn't pay more than $3500 for her on the high side.
> As a side note, that pic of you jumping chain link made me cringe - very unsafe.


I agree with Spastic and JDI.

I would guess you could more for her as a packer, safe for anyone, great to learn on, type horse than you would saying she can do amazing dressage stuff and such.

Safe horses have a value. Someone reading that she gets 9s at the trot in a dressage test and then looks at those photos is not going to want to look any further.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

What is her breeding? It's not a "Warmblood" unless it has papers under a warmblood registry - so I wouldn't be advertising her as something she is not.

There isn't even an extended trot in second level, so I also wouldn't be advertising that unless you have the test papers to back it up.

Same thing with the jumping 4' whatever - pics or it didn't happen.

Basically if you can't prove it - don't advertise it.

So she's a grade, 15 year old horse and pretty safe? Depending on how well she vets I'd say up to $5k. Could be a great kids horse.

Good luck!


----------

